
Dilbert Principle - wewake
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilbert_principle
======
bocklund
Possibly related to the Peter Principle[1], where people are promoted until
they reach a position where they are incompetent.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_principle)

~~~
tCfD
IIRC Scott Adams intended (and accordingly named) the Dilbert Principle to be
understood as a kind of Peter Principle 2.0

------
commandlinefan
Well, that makes me feel better about my lack of (titular) success. On the one
hand, I'm paid well as an individual contributor and I do actually do work
that I can see the results of, but on the other hand, my title is nothing
impressive and my workspace is four feet worth of one of eight twenty-foot
long tables in a 10,000 square foot open office bullpen... right next to the
wall of Important People who have offices with doors that can close.

------
dandare
I don't know, I find it pretty irrelevant.

